# PubMed question



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone know how to get this article from PubMed?http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...&indexed=googleI already have an NCBI account, but I`m not able to get this one.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Might your problem relate to the "PubMed in Process" notation?Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might have to go to the journal.If you aren't at a place that has an institutional account with the journal you might need to purchase it from the journals site, or get a library to get it interlibrary loan for you.I can look at it, it is a letter to the editor about this article. they often do not have abstracts, so there isn't anything in pubmed to get.Longitudinal Change in Perceptual and Brain Activation Response to Visceral Stimuli in Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patients, Gastroenterology,Â Volume 131, Issue 2,Â August 2006,Â Pages 352-365Bruce D. Naliboff, Steve Berman, Brandall Suyenobu, Jennifer S. Labus, Lin Chang, Jean Stains, Mark A. Mandelkern and Emeran A. MayerFrom a quick look doesn't look like it presents new info, just talks about the info in the other paper.


----------

